# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Hλεκτρονικός για θυροτηλεοράσεις

## her

Ζητείται ηλεκτρονικός με γνώση και εμπειρία σε επισκευές θυροτηλεοράσεων με έδρα Αργυρούπολη. Ικανοποιητικές αποδοχές.

----------

